# 12W1D Ultrasound - Guesses??? - New pic pg 2!



## Ashley8806

Here's a couple pics from our 12 week ultrasound, any guesses??
 



Attached Files:







Berry_Ashley_2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 36









Berry_Ashley_6.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Ashley8806

Anyone?? :)


----------



## Misscalais

My guess is was going to be :blue: but don't think the nub is angled enough so maybe :pink:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanls for responding!


----------



## Foreign Chick

:blue:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks for the guess!


----------



## MaMaRed1012

I am guessing girl. :flower:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks!


----------



## Unexpected212

I think boy :)


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks guys! Just curious what you're seeing to make your guesses?


----------



## MrsSasha

Boy


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks :) I hope all these boy guesses are right, this is our last baby and rootin for a boy since we have two girls! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm no expert but I just got a boy vibe from the skull etc


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Deffo boy. From skull theory :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Whoo hoo you guys are making my day ;)


----------



## Ashley8806

Was going through pics again and found this one, baby's laying on side facing you, I circled what I saw in blue... looks like a little weewee to me, lol ,anyone else?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140213_095111.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ashley8806

Am I just crazy? lol


----------



## Ashley8806

Any more guesses?


----------



## tracilacy

:blue: :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Any more? :)


----------



## JViti

Based on the nub theory, I say another girl. The nub in the first pic is not at an angle. Also, you do see a peepee in the pic, but at 12 weeks, the girl will still have a peepee too. Based on the appearance of the nub in the 3rd pic, i am DEFINITELY saying

GIRL!!!

My best friend does ultrasounds, and she also says she would guess Girl, but still too soon. She is 65% sure its s girl!


----------



## JViti

Ashley8806 said:


> Was going through pics again and found this one, baby's laying on side facing you, I circled what I saw in blue... looks like a little weewee to me, lol ,anyone else?

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Ashley8806

Hmm interesting! It will be interesting to see! I definitely have a boy vibe this time and not just cuz we want a boy lol just that mothers instinct. :)


----------



## LittleMinx

:blue: x


----------



## hannah berry

well im guessing girl on the nub too but i hope im wrong so you get your little boy


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you :)


----------



## Ashley8806

So far 10 boys, 4 girls on this site, and from another site the total is 17 boy 4 girl votes. Will be setting up our gender ultrasound and having our special reveal right at 16 weeks so I will update this :)


----------



## Sagapo84

Ashley8806 said:


> Anyone?? :)

its a Boy


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks for the guess! :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Eek! We find out tomorrow! Any last minute guesses? :D


----------



## foxiechick1

Judging by first scan pic I guess boy by nub, I think it has a slight rise to it and at 12wk 1day it still has time to rise further.....GL hope you hear blue sending you all my blue dust! Please let us know xx


----------



## mazndave

I'm going to say boy too, at 12 +1 it still had time to rise, and from other sites I've been on they would mention the little blob above the nub, I think they call it 'stacking' and can be a boy characteristic. I'm far from an expert though so could be completely wrong! Good luck tomorrow, hope you get to hear what you want x


----------



## junebaby08

boy!


----------



## Princessraya

I think boy?? Xx


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jess29

I think it's a girl but I'm wrong about half the time and I really hope you get your boy. :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Lol thanks Jess :)


----------



## Ashley8806

It's a.... BOY!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MeeOhMya

So exciting! Congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you!!


----------



## Misscalais

Yay congratulations!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I knew it! Congrats!!! Bet you are over the moon x


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone! I'm so nervous I don't know what to do with a boy!


----------



## Unexpected212

You'll be fine! I was scared having my son because I had no idea about boys lol. The only difference is you might get peed on a lot lol x


----------



## mazndave

Boys are fantastic!!


----------



## mrspeanut

I was just about to say girl then I saw you updated to say he is a boy! Lol I'm really rubbish at gender guesses! 

Ps. Little boys are fab (but I know I'm biased as I have 2!) :cloud9:


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone!


----------

